# Network not working in 11.3R



## MMacD (Jul 27, 2019)

I recently moved house, got 100Mb fiber (a revelation from having DSL barely faster than dialup), and brought up my lan with my firewall (fresh upgrade to pfSense 2.4), and my XP workstation.  Everything looked good.  As usual, I designated the firewall as my default router, since it sits at the intersection of the lan and wan.

Then I decided to upgrade my workhorse box to 11.3R, which I did this morning.  I think I'm doing the same things I've always done, but I have no connectivity out of that box.  It can't see the firewall or my XP box, and of course can't get any further either.  "no path to host".

Interestingly, the firewall can't see the 11.3R box, either, though it can see my XP box.

To see whether there might be something simple going on, I used a different cat 5 cable to a different port on the hub (dumb Trendnet hub).  No difference.  The Intel gigabit card's lights, the hub's lights, and ifconfig all say that it's got a good Gbit connection, but it cannot see or reach anyone apart from its own loopback.

I called `netstat`, but couldn't see anything that looked obviously wrong to my innocent eyes.

If anyone has any good ideas....


----------



## MMacD (Jul 27, 2019)

Okay, it's apparently a driver issue.  I reluctantly enabled the inbuilt Realtek [ptui!] port and now have connectivity.  How do I check for the Intel driver, and load it if it isn't there?


----------

